# Need help identifying artist



## Moutain girl (3 mo ago)

Hi. I'm new to the site. I picked up a painting today I know nothing about. I cannot make out the artist signature. It's oil on canvas. Please help. Thank you


----------



## flo (6 mo ago)

Hello,
Beautiful painting. No signature is surprising. How is the other side ?


----------



## Moutain girl (3 mo ago)

flo said:


> Hello,
> Beautiful painting. No signature is surprising. How is the other side ?


 I found a signature. Cannot make it out.


----------



## flo (6 mo ago)

«Pélisine» ?
Is it possible to take a picture of the back ?


----------



## murtaza-hashwani (2 mo ago)

i think *Pélisine *


----------



## petervirdee11 (22 d ago)

Beautiful painting , liked it...


----------

